# VW Passat 2007 EPB Fault DTC 02432 & 02433



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

02432 - Supply Voltage for Left Parking Brake Motor 

I will like to know where the EPB MODULE IS ON THIS car, i will also like a wiring diagram preferable alldata will do, thank you, remember the caliber is working alright, 

when i place dmm to test for the voltage on the left when park button is press, no signal on the dmm unit


next update:

The motor is working, i have tested it with current from battery and it spinned, and i have even used digital meter for continuity and it complete..



the right side when i test it with dmm, you see current flowing through the wire, but the left no current flowing and i am suspecting the epb module

next up:

The left caliber is working, it has not short circuit inside, it reads alright, both when you use battery current to test fo winding and when you use digital meter to test...

now when you test the cable that is going on the right with dmm, and you press the park button, you see current of batter voltage flowing in the light but when you come to left and you test while you press, there is no voltage flowing even though the caliber is good
I power probe the caliber and it turns till it lock and when i turn the polarite the other way, it released the pad from the disc.


next update:

Latest development, i have successfully removed the epb unit, and plug it back and i press the button for the park, and the left caliber work for 3 times press of buttons and now it has shifted to the right side and the left has stop working and now the right is now working again, what could be behind this mode of shift of operation... and when it happens it give code tellin you voltage supply to where it is not operating


----------

